# Looking for White Coconut Oil Soap Base



## thenaturalway (May 15, 2008)

Does anyone know a website where I can find white coconut oil soap base.  I have a few recipes I want to try that call for it.  Is there another name for it?

Thanks!


----------



## thenaturalway (May 15, 2008)

I think I found it.  Cierra Candles has M&P Soap Base-White.


----------



## thenaturalway (May 17, 2008)

OK.  I have a dumb question but here it goes.

Is White M&P soap base the same as White Coconut Oil soap base? 

I have several recipes I want to make and some call for clear glycerin (I know where to get), white glycerin (I know where to get), and white coconut oil (?).

Also, I was looking at the Cierra Candles website and they have officially closed their store as of April 30th.

Someone please help answer this question for me as I want to order my supplies to make my soaps.

Any comments, advice, suggestions is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 19, 2008)

Not necessarily, but most MP bases are coconut oil based, it seems.  You can find out from the supplier.  Wholesale Supplies Plus lists it on their website, as I'm sure others do, while some may just list ingredients, in which case you are looking for coconut oil as the first oil listed.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 19, 2008)

Cierra Candles is closed 

EDTA: I think wholesalesuppliesplus may have those.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, wholesalesuppliesplus.com has a few white bases to choose from.  One of them (Pro-base) is a vegetable oil base, while the rest are coconut oil based.


----------

